
Ask HN: How to speed up decision making? - mmiliauskas
One of my serious problems is that I am super slow at making decisions. Is there some sort of heuristic that could be used in order to speed it up?
======
CyberFonic
The heuristic that I use is to admit to myself what I fear about making the
decision. Work out how I can handle any downside and then go for it. Of
course, some decisions require a bit of research and for those I write up the
pros and cons and then choose the best path.

There is a great book "Feel the Fear and Do It Anyway" it details many
scenarios where people find it hard to make quick decisions. You might find it
useful to read up on how others handle their fears of making a bad decision.

